# [JOGL] Kamera zentrieren über Achse



## JavaJ (5. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Objekt, welches auf dem Nullpunkt (0,0,0) steht. Jetzt will ich direkt von vorne drauf schauen. Wenn ich die glLookAt Methode aber so ausrichte, dass sie auf den Nullpunkt zeigt, dann steht die Kamera standardmäßig immer neben der z-Achse anstatt über der z-Achse. Wie kann ich die Kamera so verschieben, dass sie genau über der z-Achse steht, also dass die z-Achse in der Mitte vom Viewport ist?


----------



## JavaJ (7. Jan 2011)

Keiner ne Idee? Oder versteht ihr die Frage nicht?


----------



## Marco13 (7. Jan 2011)

Nicht so ganz, eigentlich sollte bei gluLookAt schon alles passen. Wie und wo speicherst du die denn (MODELVIEW oder PROJECTION), und welche Ortho2D/Perspective/Viewport verwendest du? Ein KSKB wäre natürlich wie immer praktisch...


----------



## JavaJ (7. Jan 2011)

Also so sieht der Code aus in der display-Methode:


```
gl.glMatrixMode(GL.GL_PROJECTION);
gl.glLoadIdentity();
glu.gluPerspective(45.0f, panelWidth/panelHeight, 0.1f, 100.0f);
glu.gluLookAt(0.0f, 5.0f, 5.0f,
0.0f, 0.0f, 0.0f,
 0.0f, 1.0f, 0.0f);
gl.glMatrixMode(GL.GL_MODELVIEW)
....;
```

Und hier hab ich noch ein Bild eingefügt: 




Bild 1 stellt die aktuelle Ansicht dar. Man sieht, dass sich die Kamera links von der x-Achse befindet.
So wie in Bild 2 zu sehen, soll die Kamera über der x-Achse stehen (im Bild steht sie nicht ganz über der x-Achse).


----------



## Marco13 (7. Jan 2011)

Abgesehen davon, dass die gluLookAt auf die Modelview-Matrix angewendet werden sollte, sollte das eigentlich passen :bahnhof: Vielleicht schau ich bei Gelegenheit mal in einem kleinen Beispiel, woran das liegen könnte. (die ketzerische Frage, ob die Koordinatenachsen wirklich bei 0,0,0 gezeichnet werden, erspare ich dir jetzt mal  )


----------

